# Alexander Nikolayevich Serov (1820 - 1871)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer and music critic, who made many enemies in St Peterburg because he liked Richard Wagner.





















Militant song from 'Judith'


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Duo Qawra & Judith






Shrovetide festivities - A scene from the opera Serov's "Power of the Fiend"






Shaliapin - Eromki song from "Power of the Fiend"






Dance of the Cossacks


----------

